

Screenshots of every prompt theme in the oh-my-zsh framework - sagan
http://zshthem.es

======
sagan
You may now use 'j' and 'k' on your keyboard device to flip through the
themes. There is also now a gallery link. The theme I'm using is Tomorrow
Night, from <https://github.com/chriskempson/tomorrow-theme>. Enjoy.

~~~
danjessen
'j' and 'k' is fine, and quickly added. It just breaks if your using vimium
browser plugin. I know it's a small thing, but just wanted to say :)

~~~
tsigo
It's not really "broken", Vimium is just capturing the input. Press 'i' to
switch to input mode and the keys behave as expected.

------
lawn
Am I the only one who likes a more minimalistic prompt?

I've used a simple $ with color for su/root and now I have the two liner:

    
    
      user@hostname:<path>
      $ ls
    

I like the user@hostname as I often ssh to different machines and the path is
nice to have sometimes but I don't want the clutter.

Having the whole git info in the path would annoy me, it feels like clutter
just because you can?

Am I alone with this?

~~~
andreasvc
No you're not. I have the same prompt but on one line for extra minimalism.
There's just this subset of people who enjoy tinkering with the looks of
things. I've never considered that a very productive thing to do.

------
yobriefcase
Is there a simple way to browse all? Am I missing something here otherwise I'd
need to know the name of the theme and knowing that I'd guess I'd already know
what it looked like?

~~~
sagan
Your wish is my command. Now with a list!

~~~
hafabnew
A 'gallery' would be much more useful, showing the same screenshot(s) in
multiple themes, rather than having to look at each one individually.

------
neeee
I recommend using Prezto[1][2] or not using a framework at all. Prezto is an
almost complete rewrite of OMZ that is simpler, completely modular and has a
huge amount of bugs fixed. Not using a framework avoids bloat and unexpected
settings and can be quite pleasant using tools like [3].
[1]<https://github.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-zsh/issues/377>
[2]<https://github.com/sorin-ionescu/prezto>
[3]<https://github.com/ingydotnet/..>.

~~~
rat87
Note that the Prezto haskell module currently breaks man/manpath

~~~
rat87
it has been fixed, never mind

------
mhd
I had a pretty comprehensive prompt (bash) not too long ago (lots of elements,
all angry fruit salad), but went back to something much simpler in recent
months (directory trunk, sometimes even just the good ol' "%"). Mostly due to
creating lots of short-lived, single-purpose sessions, where I'm less likely
to get lost.

One of the main reasons why I'm not switching over to zsh, and would probably
see ksh93 or rc as more likely candidates - scripting features seem more
interesting than spurious completion and extended globbing.

------
pyre
Looks like "awesomepanda" is a broken them. It complains about missing
'svn_prompt_info' after every command.

Also, sagan@galaxy for the user@host is cute too.

Are risto and bira broken or do they mean to display the branch name like
'<master)>' instead of '<master>'? It looks especially odd since in both
themes the ')>' is a different color than the '<master'.

------
mattgreenrocks
What color scheme do you have in your terminal?

And I think people are looking for a way to use arrow keys or the like to look
around, not just a list. :)

------
drunkenfly
A lot of them show Ruby version - what is the point of that? Is it often
changed and you must know about it while you are in terminal?

~~~
cgdangelo
You can switch rubies rather seamlessly with rvm. Not a Ruby dev (yet) but I
assume showing you the version at all times will hopefully stop you from
wasting time debugging a problem with the wrong interpreter.

------
braver
Looks like prompt abuse to me. Too much (repeating) information you can't see
what you're typing.

